# Giant Portage Slab!



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Caught this slab out at portage lakes this evening..She went 13.75" and 1.2 lbs...We were afraid that it would eat the other fish in the livewell...Thought about eating it, but we decided that we should get it mounted..any good taxidermists in the Akron/Medina area?:B :B


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

All I can say is Wow!  WB


----------



## Skeem (Oct 14, 2006)

Howdog Here is the boy holding your fish. 








Nice Slab!!


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Man that thing was a monster..looks even bigger with the boy holding it! Was a good night out on the water...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish! There are some real nice crappie in Portage Lakes.

Congrats!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

CARL!!!!! There are NO crappie in Portage lakes! It's a drainage ditch that is fished out............................ (When we going)

Nice fish Dog!

Gene


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats a monster Crappie Congratulations.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the fish ohio.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

my brother got one 16in. last weekend outta PL.released it tho


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the love guys..really feeling it over here..need it after watching that game...I still think that we have a shot though...Go Cavs!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is one really nice slab crappie. Way to go! 

CG


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats a nice slab.


----------

